# Thermomax wood/coal furnace for sale



## Walt K. in SW PA

We are selling our Thermomax wood/coal furnace - model H627. It is in good operating condition except for the "kidney" heat exchanger which has a corroded hole in the bottom. For that reason we are only asking 350.00. Includes blower and top of furnace duct box. Located in Fayette County in SW PA.


----------



## GARYK

I want to know if you still had this furnace? Thanks


----------

